# Tonspur einer DVD rippen



## pReya (26. Januar 2003)

Also, ich habe folgendes Problem ich möchte NUR die Tonspur einer DVD extrahieren und irgendwie in ein gebräuchliches Format auf meine Festplatte bekommen... Ich hoffe mal das passt hier rein... THX !


----------



## pReya (28. Januar 2003)

kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen ??


----------



## goela (29. Januar 2003)

Habe bisher noch keine Lösung gefunden. Schon gesucht! Also nicht ungeduldig werden!


----------



## Masterblaster (4. Februar 2003)

Nimm Smartripper, da kannste genau auswählen welche .ac3 Spur du vom gesamten Film oder einem Kapitel haben willst.
Mit DTS Spuren geht das soweit ich weiß nicht!
Die ac3 File kannste dann mit einem Software DVD-Player abspielen oder mit Tools in Wav/MP3 umwandeln.


----------



## transm (13. Oktober 2003)

HI,

wie ist denn mit der Qualität-Erreiche ich damit CD Niveau ?
ciao


----------



## Xmas (13. Oktober 2003)

*Also...*

das ist glaube ich das kleinste problem .. aber smartripper ist der hit!


----------

